# Lasell Lieutenant



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Lieutenant*

*Summary:* The Lieutenant of Campus Police is a uniformed supervisory position. The position requires a flexible work schedule that includes days, evenings and/or overnights as required to meet the supervisory needs of the police department. The Lieutenant assists in managing the day to day operations of the Lasell College Campus Police Department and is on call for emergencies and other critical situations. The Police Lieutenant reports directly to the Police Captain.
The duties include but are not limited to:

Planning and organizing departmental activities including the enforcement of criminal laws and College Rules and Regulations
Supervising uniformed, non-uniformed and student employees 
Preparing performance evaluations
Representing the department as a liaison with outside organizations
Overseeing and delivering Community Policing programs and activities
Additional duties as determined necessary by the Chief of Department
The ideal candidate must have excellent written and oral communications skills. They should have a proven track record in building morale and enhancing the abilities of those they have supervised. They must have the ability to function and respond effectively and efficiently to problems and situations that occur in the normal course of duty and especially during rapidly evolving emergency situations. They must have the ability to initiate and support innovation and ideas with creativity, flexibility, responsiveness and focus. 
*Minimum Requirements:* Associates Degree in Criminal Justice and five years of experience as a police supervisor (or experience in equivalent area of responsibility as determined by the Chief of Police) or completion of the state, municipal, or SSPO Campus Police academy with ten years of experience as a police officer at least five of which must be in a supervisory capacity with positions of progressive responsibility
This is a non-exempt hourly position which is not covered by any current Collective Bargaining Agreements.
*How to Apply:* Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until position is filled. Please forward a letter of interest, current resume, and 3 references to: *[email protected]*. Please put "Lieutenant Position Application" in the Subject line of the email.


----------

